# Raccourcis aléatoires



## jjrikly (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,
J’ai créé des raccourcis pour changer les cadrans de la montre.
Ils fonctionnent, mais un jour sur deux et je ne comprends pas.
Une idée


----------

